# Credit Card Reader for Laptops



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking for options for credit card readers for laptops. What do you guys use?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Use this for the phone. Square card reader. Never used one for a laptop.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

It would be cool if square made one for the laptop that would either go into the headphone jack like with the phone or with a USB connection... My guess is that they don't because of security risks... When I looked into getting a card reader most companies required extensive firewalls etc...

Sorry I can't help with what to get for the laptop, but if you have an Iphone or droid I would highly recommend square.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Not going to be an easy task for a laptop unless you are running a USB reader and have an internet connection.

Use Square.

Honestly you can run it off an iPod as long as you have wifi. I run one unit at my shop off an iPod Touch I bought for $40.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

There are credit card readers for laptops, they plug into the USB port. IMO it would be a PITA to have a second merchant service agreement just for one card reader on a laptop.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

PayPal has one for phones too, basically the same thing as Square I think.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd run it off my phone anyway. I've ditched the laptop for an iPad, iPhone and desktop. They all work pretty well together.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Square reader. Avoid Paypal like the plague IMHO.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Paypal is supposed to be making some changes in the future. Not sure what all they will be. Not sure if it will be any better down the road either.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

RJ lindblom;1588079 said:


> I'd run it off my phone anyway. I've ditched the laptop for an iPad, iPhone and desktop. They all work pretty well together.


I prefer to use my laptop for conducting business for a variety of reasons. I love the large screen & keypad. I have mobile broadband

I don't have an ipad, iphone, nor am I interested in one.

Desktops are useless for me in the field.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Meezer;1588169 said:


> I prefer to use my laptop for conducting business for a variety of reasons. I love the large screen & keypad. I have mobile broadband
> 
> I don't have an ipad, iphone, nor am I interested in one.
> 
> Desktops are useless for me in the field.


There are readers that use USB and would work quite well with laptops. If you use quickbooks that might be your best solution.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

RJ lindblom;1588176 said:


> There are readers that use USB and would work quite well with laptops. If you use quickbooks that might be your best solution.


Yes, that's what I'm looking for. A fellow contractor at another site sent this link to me:

http://www.usbswiper.com/usbswiper-usb-magnetic-stripe-credit-card-reader.html


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Meezer;1588196 said:


> Yes, that's what I'm looking for. A fellow contractor at another site sent this link to me:
> 
> http://www.usbswiper.com/usbswiper-usb-magnetic-stripe-credit-card-reader.html


That looks like a winner. The only thing I'd be concerned about it dust narfing up the ability to read a card. If you store it in your console or in the bag you should have good luck.


----------

